# Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?



## Herbboy (28. September 2009)

*Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

Ich hab ein neues Gehäuse mit 4x USB an der Front. Dafür sind dummerweise ZWEI USB-Stecker nötig, die aufs Board kommen. Da mein Board aber nur 2 Anschlüsse hat und ich noch einen Anschluss für meinen Cardreader brauche, frag ich mich, ob es Adapter gibt um

1) zwei Kabel auf nur einen board-Anschluss ´zu stecken oder

2) eines der USB-Kabel durchs Gehäuse nach außen zu führen, um es an einem der 8 (!) Board-externen Ports anzuschließen...


----------



## Holzkiste (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

1) Gibt es wohl oder übel nicht

2) Es gibt schon gewisse Adapter ( z.B. USB Adapter extern->intern PC-IceBOX.de), aber wohl auch nicht für deinen Fall!


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

warum nicht am frontpanel einen hub anstecken.. ?


----------



## Hektor123 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

Und wofür soll das gut sein?


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

jo ich wär auch für ein Hub oder Usb-erweiterungskarte.
ist einfach das sinnvollste^^

mfg


----------



## derLordselbst (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

Jeder USB-Port ist nicht nur Datentransportweg, sondern auch Stromversorgung. 

Wenn Du also im Gehäuse splittest, besteht die Gefahr, dass je nach angeschlossenen Geräten das Mainboard Schaden nimmt, durch die überhöhte Belastung. von 4 Geräten auf 1 Anschluss.

Eine USB-Erweiterungskarte und ein aktiver Hub werden über PCI(e) oder über Netzteil versorgt und verhindern so einen Schaden am Mainboard.

In deinem Fall würde ich, wenn dich die Optik nicht nervt, wirklich die externen Anschlüsse hinten in irgendeiner Form mitnutzen oder auf 2 der 4 Front-USB-Anschlüsse verzichten. So viele Geräte, die man ständig gleichzeitg an- und absteckt, hat kaum einer.


----------



## Hektor123 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

Ich glaub ihr versteht sein Problem nicht.
Er hat auf seinem Board nur 2 USB-Port (-Paare), diese werden aber schon durch seine Front-USBs belegt. Will er jetzt den Cardreader anschließen, ist nichts mehr frei. Mit diesem Adpater von extern auf intern geht es natürlich, sieht aber nicht wirklich schick aus. Die internen USB-Erweiterungskarten haben meistens auch noch 4 Pins für interne USB-Anschlüsse, da muss du schauen, ob dein Cardreader nur die 4 Pfosten oder 2x 4 braucht.
€: Danke Lord ;P


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Und wofür soll das gut sein?


was fragst du mich/uns das.. ?
er hat doch ein problem mit mangelnden usb-connects


----------



## Hektor123 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

Ich mein ja auch deinen USB-Hub am Frontpanel. Er hat ein Problem mit den internen Anschlüssen und nicht mit den normalen. Da kann man sich so viele Hubs dran hängen wie man will, da geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

ja, es geht nur um die onboard-anschlüsse. ich hab einen INTERNEN cardreader, und der hat nur ein kabel für onboard. ich würde den daher gern mit einem adapterkabel, das ich durch gehäuse führe, an einem der 8 hinteren ports anschließen.


ich hab inzwischen die belegung des onboard-anschlusses und somit auch des steckers gefunden:

c't - Pinbelegung von USB-Anschlüssen

die frage, die ich dabei hab: kann ich EIN altes USB-kabel nehmen und dann dessen zB rotes innenkabel mit BEIDEN roten anschlüssen des pfostensteckers verbinden, oder müßte ich halt in de fall dann ZWEI alte USB-kabel verwenden? 



ach ja: ich spiele hier öfter mal mit kumpels am PC auch per gamepad, und 2 pads => 2 frontUSB belegt, und dann hab ich da oft noch nen USB-stick oder ne externe HDD dran - und schon brächte ich 3 und nicht nur 2 ports... daher wär es schön, wenn ich alle 4 front-USB nutzen könnte.


btw: mein alter interner cardreader hatte selber 4xUSB, und ALLES mit nur EINEM USB-pfostenstecker-kabel - ist da ein "hub" eingebaut, oder warum ging das mit 4x USB plus noch cardreader? ist das problem nur die stromversorgung (der hatte nen eigenen anschluss zum netzteil) ?


----------



## derLordselbst (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

Wenn es nicht um große Datenübertragung, sondern nur um externe Geräte geht, ist das primäre Problem die Stromversorgung. Jeder Port darf mit maximal 500 mA belastet werden. Die Gamepads brauchen da bestimmt die Stromversorgung.

Externe Festplatten ohne Netzteil überschreiten diese Last übrigens häufig.

Dein Card-Reader hat das abgefedert durch die eigene Stromversorgung, er hatte also einen eigenen aktiven Hub eingebaut.

Ein weiteres Problem könnte die Signalverarbeitung sein. USB-Ports sind ja deswegen für Tastastur, Maus und Gamepads zu gebrauchen, weil sie die Signale entsprechend schnell weitergeben. 

Daher würde ich zeitkritische Hardware nicht an einem Hub betreiben sondern 1 zu 1 an einen USB-Anschluss des Mainboards hängen, egal ob intern oder extern.

Ich nutze übrigens für USB-Sticks und externe Festplatten, die oft an- und abgesteckt werden, USB-Verlängerungen von den hinteren Anschlüssen. Die sind noch bequemer als am Gehäuse, da sie bei mir auf den Schreibtisch in Handreichweite fixiert sind. Und wenn diese so häufig genutzten Stecker defekt sind, hole ich mir einfach eine neue Verlängerung - und kein neues Gehäuse oder Mainboard. 

Alte USB-Anschlüsse sind nur für 500, neuere für 1500 Ein- und Ausstecken spezifiziert. Etwas Zurückhaltung bei geplanter langjähriger Nutzung ist da kein Fehler.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Ich nutze übrigens für USB-Sticks und externe Festplatten, die oft an- und abgesteckt werden, USB-Verlängerungen von den hinteren Anschlüssen. Die sind noch bequemer als am Gehäuse, Zurückhaltung bei geplanter langjähriger Nutzung ist da kein Fehler.


  ich hab nen sehr kleinen PC-tisch, da isses viel besser, wenn ich es am gehäuse anschließe und die HDD dann einfach auf den PC lege 

ich hab mal ein bild gemacht (die farben stimmen zwar nicht, aber es geht ums prinzip), siehe anhang. also, so wie links ist es NICHT richtig, sondern so wie rechts, ist das korrekt? die farbigen rechtecke sollen die pins des card-reader-steckers sein.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

Ich hab einen solchen Adapter von meinem Cardreader rumliegen - hat 2 USB Stecker, die gehen dann auf eine 2x5er Stiftleiste wie man sie vom Mainboard kennt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Adapter für internen USb auf externen USB oder intern "verdoppeln" ?*

also, 2 "normale" USB-stecker, und am anderen ende dann 2x5 stifte? genau so was muss ich mir basteln. hab auch schon vom uralten cardreader aus dem PC meines vaters entsprechende kleinteile abstauben können (er bekommt mein altes gehäuse inkl. cardreader-USB-panel)


----------

